# infinitivo pessoal em espanhol



## Istriano

Olá, eu gostaria de saber se existe o infinitivo pessoal em espanhol, e quando que ele é usado?

Comparemos:



> Mis lágrimas hacen un mar
> nadaré sin descansar
> *esperando tú llegar*


(E. Iglesias, _Si tú te vas_)




> Boladona, *esperando tu passar*,
> altas horas da matina


(T. Quebra-Barraco, _Boladona_)

_Esperando tú llegar_ espanhol se parece com _Esperando tu passar_ carioca que é uma forma regional de _Esperando você passar_.




Se trata de um infinitivo pessoal?
Acho que sim.


----------



## chlapec

Acho que não. Acho que é uma "licença poética" para manter a terminação -ar, e usa-o en vez de "tu llegada". En espanhol não existe o infinitivo conjugado.


----------



## valeban

Para *ella terminar* su carrera tiene que estudiar y no trabajar.
Para *él bajar de peso* tiene que hacer dieta y ejercicios.
Para *ellos ahorrar* deberían dejar de salir tanto.
Para *nosotros entender* la trama debemos leer el libreto en detalle.
Para *tu saltar* en paracaídas, tendrías que superar tu fobia a las alturas.
Para *vosotros opinar* deberiais conocer del tema. (el *vosotros* y el *tu*, al menos en Argentina, no lo solemos usar).
Espero que estos ejemplos te sirvan.


----------



## chlapec

valeban said:


> Para *ella terminar* su carrera tiene que estudiar y no trabajar.
> Para *él bajar de peso* tiene que hacer dieta y ejercicios.
> Para *ellos ahorrar* deberían dejar de salir tanto.
> Para *nosotros entender* la trama debemos leer el libreto en detalle.
> Para *tu saltar* en paracaídas, tendrías que superar tu fobia a las alturas.
> Para *vosotros opinar* deberiais conocer del tema. (el *vosotros* y el *tu*, al menos en Argentina, no lo solemos usar).
> Espero que estos ejemplos te sirvan.


 
Disculpa. Esos no son ejemplos de infinitivo *personal (conjugado).*
Por otra parte, ¿estás seguro/a de que esas frases son correctas? ¿No deberías omitir el pronombre? Yo nunca he leído tales expresiones.


----------



## valeban

chlapec said:


> Disculpa. Esos no son ejemplos de infinitivo *personal*.
> Por otra parte, ¿estás seguro/a de que esas frases son correctas? ¿No deberías omitir el pronombre? Yo nunca he leído tales expresiones.



Si me confundí por la hora..
Mirá este blog: http://portuguesmdq.blogspot.com/2008/07/infinitivo-personal.html

_Les pedi a ellos venir.
__El cliente tuvo que esperar unos minutos por tener nosotros mucho trabajo._
_Por no tener pasaporte, ellos no pudieron viajar._
_Viajamos en omnibus por no tener mucho dinero.

_


----------



## chlapec

El español, *sin tener el infinitivo personal portugués*, permite que el infinitivo, en ciertas situaciones muy precisas (como las frases que citas: _tengo dudas sobre la primera_), tenga *su propio sujeto sintáctico*.


----------



## Istriano

chlapec said:


> Disculpa. Esos no son ejemplos de infinitivo *personal (conjugado).*
> Por otra parte, ¿estás seguro/a de que esas frases son correctas? ¿No deberías omitir el pronombre? Yo nunca he leído tales expresiones.




Na fala coloquial brasileira, o infinitivo ''conjugado'' (como você fala) praticamente não se usa, mas o infinitivo pessoal sim:

Está na hora de *eu  ir embora * (não conjugado)
Está na hora de *tu/você ir embora *(não conjugado)
Está na hora d'*ela ir embora*. (não conjugado)

Está na hora d'*a gente ir embora*. (não conjugado)**
Está na hora de vocês irem embora. (conjugado).*
Está na hora d'eles irem embora. (conjugado).*

---
**Na língua formal existe: _de nós irmos embora_, mas raras vezes ouço, no interior dizem: _de nós ir_ mesmo, nas zonas costeiras se usa mais:_ d'a gente ir._..
*Mas muitos falam _de vocês ir, d'eles ir._

Embora não conjugado,  EU/VOCÊ/A GENTE IR EMBORA não deixa de ser um INFINITIVO PESSOAL (como em espanhol).


----------



## Istriano

Googlando um pouco: 

http://sci.tech-archive.net/Archive/sci.lang/2009-01/msg00001.html



> No me parece de uso restringido. Al contrario. Mi orden de
> preferencias sería:
> 
> para poder disfrutar
> para poder yo disfrutar
> para poder disfrutar yo
> para yo poder disfrutar
> para disfrutar yo poder (esta se oye muy rebuscada)
> 
> y, dejaría para el final, todas la variaciones con pudiera/pudiese.





> (1) Antes de actuar Caballé, el público estaba expectante. (Modern Spanish)
> (2) Los quales creerían yo no haber leido las reglas. (Golden-Age Spanish)


*Ioanna Sitaridou (Hamburg):      'Personal infinitives in the history of Spanish*'
http://people.pwf.cam.ac.uk/cjp16/rls/rls32/abstracts32.htm


----------



## Mangato

En español no es correcta la construcción gramatical pronombre + infinitivo. A esta forma de hablar le decimos _hablar como los indios_, porque en los_ western,_ versionaban a los idios norteamericanos hablando de esta forma_._

Se utiliza la forma
verbo en modo conjugado + preposición o conjunción + infinitivo con idea de intención futura

- voy a viajar
- he de ir 
- tengo que hacer

En otras ocasiones el infinitivo complementa directamente y define la acción del primer verbo conjugado

-quiero amar. (Yo quiero amar, _amar quiero yo_, _quiero amar yo_,_ quiero yo amar, amar yo quiero)_

Las formas en cursiva son licencias poéticas para dar mayor énfasis a la frase, o componer la rima, pero no son a mi entender formas gramaticálmente correctas, ni de uso corriente.

Existe la conjugación en forma pronominal y refexiva en la que se utiliza: 
infinitivo+pronombre enclítico

- no quiero ponerme una medalla
- debo decirte lo que pienso
- tengo que avisarle del peligro
- voy a pensármelo dos veces


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En español no existe el infinitivo personal pero se usan otros tiempos y modos que funcionan con el mismo sentido. 

*De llegar* tarde, te aviso
Es una alternativa, no muy usada, ya que siempre se puede reemplazar por el presente del indicativo:


Si *llego *tarde, te aviso.
En realidad debiéramos usar el Futuro Imperfecto del subjuntivo


Si *llegara* tarde, te aviso.
Esto mismo, en portugués se dice utilizando el Infinitvo Personal

Se (eu) *chegar* tarde, aviso-te.


----------



## Istriano

Acontece que o infinitivo pessoal em espanhol é possível nas variantes canária e caribenha do idioma (será eles falam feito índios?  )

Prof. Lipski escreveu um artigo sobre isso:
*In Search of the Spanish Personal Infinitive

*http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/pinf.pdf

Aliás, ele diz que frases como _¿Yo hacer eso?_ são bem comuns em todo o território hispânico.


----------



## airosa

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Esto mismo, en portugués se dice utilizando el Infinitvo Personal
> 
> Se (eu) *chegar* tarde, aviso-te.


 É o futuro do conjuntivo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

airosa said:


> É o futuro do conjuntivo.


 
Pois é! Obrigada Airosa.


----------



## Mangato

Istriano said:


> Acontece que o infinitivo pessoal em espanhol é possível nas variantes canária e caribenha do idioma (será eles falam feito índios?  )
> 
> Morei algúns anos nas Canárias y visito periódicamente o Caribe, mas não me lembro de escutar isso.
> 
> *Ah! ; Esclarecer que os indios dos filmes não utilizam o infinitivo pessoal, Só o infinitivo simples.*
> 
> Prof. Lipski escreveu um artigo sobre isso:
> *In Search of the Spanish Personal Infinitive*
> 
> http://www.personal.psu.edu/jml34/pinf.pdf
> 
> Infelizmente não posso ler o enlace
> Aliás, ele diz que frases como _¿Yo hacer eso?_ são bem comuns em todo o território hispânico.


????


----------



## ceballos

Ivonne do Tango said:


> En español no existe el infinitivo personal pero se usan otros tiempos y modos que funcionan con el mismo sentido.
> 
> *De llegar* tarde, te aviso
> Es una alternativa, no muy usada, ya que siempre se puede reemplazar por el presente del indicativo:
> 
> 
> Si *llego *tarde, te aviso.
> En realidad debiéramos usar el Futuro Imperfecto del subjuntivo
> 
> 
> Si *llegara* tarde, te aviso.
> Esto mismo, en portugués se dice utilizando el Infinitvo Personal
> 
> Se (eu) *chegar* tarde, aviso-te.


No tenemos que usar el futuro Imperfecto de subjuntivo, todo dependerá de las probabilidades de que vayas a llegar tarde, podremos usar el presente de indicativo también.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Seguro... Y las probabilidades de llegar tarde, estos días, dependen del tren y el subte, rondan en un 50%  Así que te diría que vayamos cambiando el ejemplo, los tiempos y los modos, porque es fija:

Llego tarde, no me esperes



Saludos


----------



## ceballos

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Seguro... Y las probabilidades de llegar tarde, estos días, dependen del tren y el subte, rondan en un 50%  Así que te diría que vayamos cambiando el ejemplo, los tiempos y los modos, porque es fija:
> 
> Llego tarde, no me esperes
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Y tanto.
Un saludo


----------



## Corina Margarita

ceballos said:


> No tenemos que usar el futuro Imperfecto de subjuntivo, todo dependerá de las probabilidades de que vayas a llegar tarde, podremos usar el presente de indicativo también.



o futuro imperfecto do subjuntivo em espanhol é llegare, mas nao é um tempo que seja utilizado com muita frequencia na língua coloquial.
Além disso, llegara é o pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo


----------



## Mangato

Corina Margarita said:


> o futuro imperfecto do subjuntivo em espanhol é llegare, mas nao é um tempo que seja utilizado com muita frequencia na língua coloquial.
> Além disso, llegara é o pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo


 
Además, cuando utilizamos el imperfecto de subjuntivo solemos combinarlo con el segundo verbo en modo condicional para acentuar la idea de probabilidad, al contrario que en indicativo
_- si llegara tarde de avisaría_
_- si llego tarde te aviso_


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano said:


> Olá, eu gostaria de saber se existe o infinitivo pessoal em espanhol, e quando que ele é usado?
> 
> Comparemos:
> 
> 
> (E. Iglesias, _Si tú te vas_)
> 
> 
> 
> (T. Quebra-Barraco, _Boladona_)
> 
> _Esperando tú llegar_ espanhol se parece com _Esperando tu passar_ carioca que é uma forma regional de _Esperando você passar_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se trata de um infinitivo pessoal?
> Acho que sim.


 
Istriano,

Recién me subscribí hoy al foro, pero el infinitivo personal es un tema que estoy estudiando...

Has escrito _Esperando *tú* _(você)_ llegar _y la letra en realidad es _Esperando *tu* _(seu) _llegar._ Creo que eso es lo que te ha confundido. El infinitivo ahí cumple función de sustantivo como en "el nadar es bueno para la salud".

Por otro lado, no existe el infinitivo personal en castellano (sí existe en galego -infinitivo conxugado-).

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano, Mangato

_¿Yo hacer eso?_ es muy común en Sudamérica (no se si en el Caribe), y es una elisión de formas como "¿Tú crees que yo voy a hacer eso?" o mejor "¿Yo? ¿saltar por la ventana?"

Por otro lado el infinitivo en castellano no se conjuga (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modo_infinitivo)
y el infinitivo "pessoal" portugués y el infintivo "conxugado" galego son iguales salvo en la tercera persona del plural

*Infinitivo Pessoa                     I**nfinitivo conxugado*
+ ar         + er        + ir              + ar        + er        + ir 
+ ares     + eres     + ires          + ares     + eres    + ires 
+ ar         + er        + ir              + ar        + er        + ir
+ armos  + ermos  + irmos        + armos  + ermos  + irmos
+ ardes   + erdes   + irdes         + ardes   + erdes   + irdes
+ are*m    *+ ere*m   *+ ire*m* + are*n    *+ ere*n    *+ ire*n*

y *creo* (!!ayuda Mangato!!) que se usan del mismo modo en ambas lenguas.

Respecto al "para yo poder disfrutar", sí, es bastante típico del castellano que se habla en la costa este de los Estados Unidos (es una construcción que escuché mucho en los años que viví allí) y que se corresponde con el "so I can enjoy" inglés y al no uso del sujeto tácito en esa zona.

Respecto al "Antes de actuar Caballé, el público estaba expectante", _actuar_ funciona como sustantivo: "Antes de _eso, _el público estaba expectante". Puede ser "Antes que Caballé actuara", pero mejor es "Antes de _la actuación de_ Caballé, el público estaba expectante". _Actuar_ = _la actuación_.

Fijate que en castellano el infinitivo siempre es igual y nunca corresponde a una persona ni se conjuga. "Antes de actuar ellos, el público estaba expectante", "Antes de actuar nosotros, el público estaba expectante", "Antes de actuar vosotros, el público estaba expectante", etc.

Alem disso...quando o inf. pessoal é optativo:

Por não ter passaporte, eles não puderam viajar
Por não *terem* passaporte, *eles* não puderam viajar

quál é a forma usual no portugués?

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Em galego, o infinitivo pessoal também é utilizado, mas é menos frequente do que no português. Ora, no galego, o uso do infinitivo, quer conjugado quer sem conjugar, é obrigatório desde que o sujeito, em frases com locuções conjuncionais finais (do tipo para que, a fim de que), seja o mesmo na oração principal e na subordinada:
Portanto, em galego dizemos, como em português: "Temos que estudar mais para sabermos os verbos", mas nunca diremos: "Temos que estudar mais para que saibamos os verbos", o qual é possível em português, não é?.


----------



## Carfer

chlapec said:


> Em galego, o infinitivo pessoal também é utilizado, mas é menos frequente do que no português. Ora, no galego, o uso do infinitivo, quer conjugado quer sem conjugar, é obrigatório desde que o sujeito, em frases com locuções conjuncionais finais (do tipo para que, a fim de que), seja o mesmo na oração principal e na subordinada:
> Portanto, em galego dizemos, como em português: "Temos que estudar mais para sabermos os verbos", mas nunca diremos: "Temos que estudar mais para que saibamos os verbos", o qual é possível em português, não é?.


 
É, mas também não é nada comum, a ponto de a mim me soar mal. Diria que é uma construção a evitar claramente.


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> Alem disso...quando o inf. pessoal é optativo:
> 
> Por não ter passaporte, eles não puderam viajar
> Por não *terem* passaporte, *eles* não puderam viajar
> 
> quál é a forma usual no portugués?
> 
> Saludos


 
A segunda.


----------



## Outsider

chlapec said:


> [...] mas nunca diremos: "Temos que estudar mais para que saibamos os verbos", o qual é possível em português, não é?.


É muito pouco usual, na melhor das hipóteses.


----------



## azulmaría

_Esperando t*ú* llegar

_Esa tilde (ese acento) es incorrecto en español, porque en este caso "tu" esta actuando como un adjetivo posesivo, y no como un pronombre personal.

*Tú* llegas a casa 
Estoy esperando *tu* llegar

Espero que se haya entendido. No hablo ni escribo portugués.

Saludos

Azul.


----------



## herreros

Hola a todos.

Vou tentar escrever em português. Andei a estudar três anos de português na minha Universidade. Espero não ter perdido
Na verdade que isto del infinitivo pessoal é uma coisa que me despista às vezes.

O primeiro é dizer que o infinitivo pessoal (ou infinitivo conjugado como lá dizeram) não existe em espanhol/castelhano.
Dizer "Nadar es bueno para la salud" não é um infinitivo pessoal.
Não sou "lingüísta" mas não é infinitivo pessoal.
Se pões "el" primeiro ou não o pões, é uma simples questão de estilo.

Por outro lado, tenho várias dúvidas.

?Por que não é possível usar o infinitivo pessoal nos casos como "Espero que puedas ayudarme"? é dizer, podemos usar cá o infinitivo pessoal:
"Espero poderes me ajudar"?
Há pouco tempo fiz uma prova de português para fazer no ano próximo um intercâmbio e a professora dissou-me que não é correcto em frases como "Espero que usted/tú...". É verdade? Existem mais casos?

Por outro lado, não entendo este eixemplo:

Por não ter passaporte, eles não puderam viajar
Por não *terem* passaporte, *eles* não puderam viajar

Não entendo a segunda opção. A traducção era: "Porque no tengan pasaporte, no pudieron viajar".
É correcto por tanto o uso do Infinitivo pessoal cá?

Mais uma, e a última. 
Não entendo o uso do futuro do subjuntivo com relação ao espanhol.
O futuro de subjuntivo, acho, não se usa no espanhol "coloquial". Existe mas não se usa. Fazemos o futuro do subjuntivo com o presente do indicativo.
"Amanhã iremos à praia se você quiser"
Mañana iremos a la playa si quieres.

Mas, se fazes sugestões, deves usar também o futuro subjuntivo, enquanto em espanhol se usa o presente do subjuntivo.

Não compre ese carro enquanto *estiver* tão caro
No compres ese auto mientras esté tan caro 

Até cá, tudo certo. Mas tenho uma dúvida, 
Quando é que se usa o presente do subjuntivo em português!!!???

Se usas o futuro subjuntivo para fazer sugestões e o infinitivo pessoal para situações que em espanhol usamos presente do subjuntivo..então, quando!!!??? 

Bom, espero poderem me ajudar (é correcto o uso cá do infinitivo pessoal?hehehe).
Antes de dizer adeus, peço desculpas por o meu português. Há mais de 4 anos que não pratico a língua e tenho muitos erros e escrevo muito "españolizado". Desculpas.

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Carfer

herreros said:


> Dizer "Nadar es bueno para la salud" não é um infinitivo pessoal.
> Não sou "lingüísta" mas não é infinitivo pessoal.
> Se pões "el" primeiro ou não o pões, é uma simples questão de estilo.


 
Não, não é, de facto. É um verbo substantivado e como substantivo que é podes efectivamente antepor-lhe o artigo definido.



herreros said:


> Por que não é possível usar o infinitivo pessoal nos casos como "Espero que puedas ayudarme"? quer dizer, podemos usar aqui/neste caso o infinitivo pessoal:
> "Espero poderes me ajudar"?
> Há pouco tempo fiz uma prova de português para fazer no ano próximo um intercâmbio e a professora disse-me que não é correcto em frases como "Espero que usted/tú...". É verdade? Existem mais casos?


 
Boa pergunta! O uso do infinitivo pessoal é controvertido e complicado em português, sem sombra de dúvida, mas neste caso estamos livres dele, parece-me que em "_espero poderes me ajudar_" também não se manifesta um infinitivo pessoal. Se fosse possível tal construção - e não é - estariamos perante uma locução verbal, _'esperar poder ajudar', _que teriamos de conjugar _'espero poder ajudar_', _'esperas poder ajudar_' etc (ou seja, no presente do indicativo, não no infinitivo flexionado, que neste caso seria _'esperar poder ajudar(eu)', 'esperares poder ajudar (tu)', 'esperar poder ajudar(ele)', etc._.). Ora, com tal construção não conseguimos exprimir a ideia que pretendes, repara até que as pessoas de '_espero_' (1ª) e '_poderes_' (2ª) são diferentes e isso não é possível numa locução que actua como um único predicado. Numa locução verbal é apenas o verbo principal ('_esperar_') que é flexionado, logo '_poder_' e '_ajudar_' têm logicamente de estar no infinitivo não flexionado_._ 
Esse infinitivo pessoal poderiamos encontrá-lo numa frase diferente como, por exemplo '_Esperar poder ajudar-te é completamente irrealista' (_e vendo bem, comecei a ficar na dúvida se ainda estamos perante uma locução verbal no infinitivo pessoal ou... perante uma locução verbal já substantivada)_._
Assim, a única construção admissível será usar o verbo '_esperar_' e uma oração subordinada integrante (assim se chamavam no meu tempo, não sei como é agora) e nesse caso o verbo da oração subordinada vai para o presente do conjuntivo seguindo a regra (comum ao espanhol) de que esse é o modo usado em orações dependentes de verbos que exprimem desejo: 'Espero _que possas ajudar-me_'



herreros said:


> Por outro lado, não entendo este exemplo:
> 
> Por não ter passaporte, eles não puderam viajar
> Por não *terem* passaporte, *eles* não puderam viajar
> 
> Não entendo a segunda opção. A traducção era: "Porque no tengan pasaporte, no pudieron viajar".
> É correcto por tanto o uso do Infinitivo pessoal cá?


 
É. O sujeito é o mesmo, '_eles_', em ambas as orações. Neste caso é correcto o emprego da forma flexionada



herreros said:


> ?Mais uma, e a última.
> Não entendo o uso do futuro do subjuntivo com relação ao espanhol.
> O futuro de subjuntivo, acho, não se usa no espanhol "coloquial". Existe mas não se usa. Fazemos o futuro do subjuntivo com o presente do indicativo.
> "Amanhã iremos à praia se você quiser"
> Mañana iremos a la playa si quieres.
> 
> Mas, se fazes sugestões, deves usar também o futuro subjuntivo, enquanto em espanhol se usa o presente do subjuntivo.
> 
> Não compre ese carro enquanto *estiver* tão caro
> No compres ese auto mientras esté tan caro
> 
> Até cá, tudo certo. Mas tenho uma dúvida,
> Quando é que se usa o presente do subjuntivo em português!!!???
> 
> Se usas o futuro subjuntivo para fazer sugestões e o infinitivo pessoal para situações que em espanhol usamos presente do subjuntivo..então, quando!!!???


 
Basicamente, nas mesmas situações em que se usa em espanhol nas orações subordinadas: nas substantivas, quando a oração principal exprime vontade, um sentimento, apreciação ou dúvida, nas adjectivas que exprimem fim ou consequência, um facto improvável, uma hipótese, conjectura ou simulação, nas adverbiais quando depende de conjunções causais (_'não porque', não que'_), concessivas (_'embora', 'ainda que', 'conquanto', 'posto que', 'mesmo que, 'se bem que'_), finais ('_para que', 'a fim de que', 'porque'_), temporais (_'antes que', 'até que'_), em orações comparativas iniciadas pela hipotética _'como se'_, nas condicionais quando a condição é irrealizável ou hipotética, nas orações consecutivas que exprimem um objectivo ideal, não concreto ou real, etc.

Espero não ter dito nenhuma asneira grave. A teoria gramatical não é exactamente o meu forte.


----------



## Istriano

*Do catálogo de vozes hispânicas*:


No Peru:


> Uso de infinitivo con sujeto antepuesto: _para  usted subir _‘para  que usted suba’.


No Panamá:


> Uso de pronombre sujeto ante infinitivos: _antes  de tú decir nada_.


No Equador:


> Uso de infinitivo con sujeto antepuesto: _para  usted subir_  ‘para que usted suba’.


No Porto Rico:


> las construcciones de finalidad con _para_, en las que se  antepone el  sujeto a un infinitivo: _él corrigió todas las pruebas  para yo poder  descansar_.


O Catálogo é muito interessante. Fiquei sabendo que no Paraguai é comum o uso da preposição EN, com verbos de movimento, como em português:


> Uso de la preposición _en _para indicar dirección: _voy en   Asunción_.




Parece que os usos regionais da língua espanhola refletem uma fase mais antiga do idioma quando a língua portuguesa e a espanhola estavam mais próximas.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Pois é! Obrigada Airosa.



Que eu saiba, o nome correto não é "futuro do conjuntivo", mas "futuro do subjuntivo".


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> *Do catálogo de vozes hispânicas*:
> No Peru:
> No Panamá:
> No Equador:
> No Porto Rico:



Istriano,

A discussão ficou muito técnica. Acho que o principal é ter em conta que formas comuns em português são inexistentes em espanhol. Assim, se é possível dizer "para usted subir", a tendência de um falante do português a manter a construção na passagem ao plural é incorreta. Assim, "para ustedes subiren" é portunhol dos bons (dos ruins!), do mesmo modo que "para nosotros comermos", "para ellos saberen" etc.


----------



## Istriano

Também achei no Googlebooks.


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Também achei no Googlebooks.



Não, os casos que mencionei você não achou...


----------



## Istriano

Lembre-se que em muitos dialetos e socioletos brasileiros não existe o infinitivo conjugado:
_*pra eu ver, pra tu/(v)ocê ver, pra ele ver, pra gente/nós ver, pra (v)ocês ver, pra eles ver*_,
mas isso não deixa de ser um infinitivo pessoal (por ter um sujeito de ação). 

Um português vai dizer: *para leres* [_infinitivo pessoal conjugado_], enquanto um carioca/pernambucano/cearense vai falar:* pra tu ler* [_infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado_] 
(não esqueçamos: *pra ti ler* [_infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado_] comum nos dialetos do Sul do Brasil: _menina...cantei pra ti dormir_  ]

Pelo visto, o infinitivo pessoal (não-conjugado) existe em muitas variedades de espanhol latinoamericano, pelo menos no registro informal do idioma.


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano:

Veo que los ejemplos existen, pero yo de ninguna manera los llamaría infinitivo personal, para el que, como se ha repetido en este hilo, no existe ni sombra del uso en el lenguaje cotidiano _normal_. Los ejemplos de Puerto Rico y Panamá son calcos gramaticales de la construcción inglesa (before I say anything; so I can rest) lo cual es más que lógico en ambos países por la fuerte presencia estadounidense y del inglés, y las de Perú y Ecuador, no sabría decirlo con certeza, pero sospecho una fuerte influencia del quichua en el tema.

Repito mi posición, de la manera más clara posible: no existe el infinitivo personal en castellano. Lo que existe son algunos ejemplos, pero de la misma forma que existen decenas de expresiones del _spanglish_ o formas usadas por hablantes del castellano como segundo idioma que no son normales en  castellano.


----------



## Brica

Olá!!
Em espanhol não existe o infinitivo pessoal. 
Esse é um trecho de uma poesia, sem a licença poetica diriamos "esperando tu llegada"


----------



## Istriano

Bom, chamemos como quisermos, mas em espanhol, o infinitivo pode ter sujeito
(que vem depois do verbo, e não antes do verbo como em português):

*La desaparecida en  Turquía murió al hundirse el barco según su familia.
Todo este cambio se  produjo unos dias antes de salir yo de España*.


----------



## ecce homo

okporip said:


> Que eu saiba, o nome correto não é "futuro do conjuntivo", mas "futuro do subjuntivo".



Em Portugal diz-se conjuntivo, ou seja, está correcto.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Esta discussão interressa-me muito... Gosto do infinitivo pessoal. Pode se dizer: "Estavámos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias."   Obrigado!


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Ninguém pode me responder?


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Esta discussão interressa-me muito... Gosto do infinitivo pessoal. Pode se dizer: "Estavámos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias."   Obrigado!


O mais natural seria:_

A gente estava trabalhando muito para (poder) ir de férias.
Nós estávamos trabalhando muito para (poder) ir de férias.

_O sujeito não mudou, portanto não fica bem/elegante forçar o infinitivo conjugado em_  Estavámos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias_.

Compare com: _Meus filhos, estamos trabalhando muito para poderem viajar de/nas férias. 
_
(No entanto, o infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado não soa tão ''pesado'': _ A gente estava trabalhando muito para a gente (poder) ir de férias._ )


Às vezes, na língua falada se prefere o infinitivo pessoal sim:

A gente adora ver eles dançarem. _ (falado)
_Adoramos vê-los dançar. _(formal, escrito).
_
(_ver eles dançar _é dialetal,_ vê-los dançarem_ está incorreto).


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

aprendiendo argento said:


> O mais natural seria:_
> 
> A gente estava trabalhando muito para (poder) ir de férias.
> Nós estávamos trabalhando muito para (poder) ir de férias.
> 
> _O sujeito não mudou, portanto não fica bem/elegante forçar o infinitivo conjugado em_  Estavámos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias_.
> 
> Compare com: _Meus filhos, estamos trabalhando muito para poderem viajar de/nas férias.
> _
> (No entanto, o infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado não soa tão ''pesado'': _ A gente estava trabalhando muito para a gente (poder) ir de férias._ )
> 
> 
> Às vezes, na língua falada se prefere o infinitivo pessoal sim:
> 
> A gente adora ver eles dançarem. _ (falado)
> _Adoramos vê-los dançar. _(formal, escrito).
> _
> (_ver eles dançar _é dialetal,_ vê-los dançarem_ está incorreto).



Obrigado aprendiendo argento!


----------



## chlapec

"Est*áva*mos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias." 

Acho que pode, sim. Se calhar, podia ser melhor: "...para podermos ir de férias"... Mas não sou nativo.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

chlapec said:


> "Est*áva*mos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias."
> 
> Acho que pode, sim. Se calhar, podia ser melhor: "...para podermos ir de férias"... Mas não sou nativo.



Já vi uma construção galega semelhante à que eu pus na minha mensagem. Assim, perguntei-me se era igual em português (no que é falado, a língua oral). A que pus não me soa estranho mas eu também não sou nativo. Agradezólle moito pola corrección chlapec.


----------



## Vanda

chlapec said:


> "Est*áva*mos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias."
> 
> Acho que pode, sim. Se calhar, podia ser melhor: "...para podermos ir de férias"... Mas não sou nativo.



EStá ok, Guajara. Tanto dizemos 'estávamos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias' quanto ''para podermos ir de férias''. Para ser honesta, preferimos dizer ''para podermos ir de férias'' no dia a dia.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Vanda said:


> EStá ok, Guajara. Tanto dizemos 'estávamos trabalhando muito para irmos de férias' quanto ''para podermos ir de férias''. Para ser honesta, preferimos dizer ''para podermos ir de férias'' no dia a dia.



Agradeço você muito Vanda e perdão pelo inconveniente.


----------

